

jQuery meets Markaby - mlanza
http://mlanza.github.com/buildr/
This is for those who prefer to write markup with code, not templates.  It's not the first implementation of this sort, but it is the latest.
======
lucisferre
This is great. There is definitely some friction getting templates into
javascript without some sort of compilation step like the Rails asset
pipeline.

I'm doing a trigger.io app where I know I'll just want a few simple templates
and I don't really want to add anything to the build process right now. This
might be perfect.

------
McLeopold
Shameless plug:

I've been working on the exact same thing. It works with nodejs out of the
box. It's still in beta, but being actively developed.

<http://mcleopold.github.com/JavascriptHtmlr/>

Someday I'll make it a jquery plugin as well...

~~~
mlanza
No worries. There are lots of flavors. I was just looking to scratch an itch.
:)

~~~
McLeopold
You'd be surprised how may projects exist that are like this. But somehow
template languages are always more popular and have more traction. I guess
there are very few people who would rather have code produce markup than have
markup allow code. Perhaps because large projects have their markup written by
non-coders?

~~~
draegtun
_> You'd be surprised how may projects exist that are like this_

Yes there are a lot of these _Builder_ libraries/modules available in many
languages:

* [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/671572/cl-who-like-html-t...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/671572/cl-who-like-html-templating-for-other-languages)

* <http://builder.rubyforge.org/>

* <http://groovy.codehaus.org/Builders>

* <http://erector.rubyforge.org/>

------
rsutphin
Please note: there is another open source project named "buildr":
<http://buildr.apache.org/>. It's a rake-based build tool for Java projects.

~~~
mlanza
Ugh. Thanks. For now, let's just say we're under a different namespace.

------
malandrew
How's the performance of this versus a templating system like _.template or
handlebars?

When you draw many elements on a page or are constantly redrawing elements
with updated data, how does it perform?

